# Want to know what's going to be on sale on "Black Friday" ?



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

I can't remember if I posted this link last year, so I'll post it again. Basically this site is dedicated to posting the sales specials that various stores will be offering the day after Thanksgiving ("Black Friday"), *before* they are released to the press or newspapers!

http://bfads.net/

Have fun and Happy Thanksgiving!

Kilowatt


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for the link.....kilowatt1,

I did this last year & said to myself..."self....NEVER again". Yea.....right, I'll have my butt out there fighting the crowds, looking for parking, grabbing stuff out of old ladies hands (or visa-versa).

*HAPPY TURKEY DAY.........EVERYBODY !!!!*


----------

